# Doxa Gstp



## Paul C

Hi All,

Joined the forum because I would like to know more about a pocket watch I have.

It is a Doxa with GSTP markings on the back.

Photos attached.




























Any information greatfully recieved.

Many thanks,

Paul

PS I've already emailed Doxa, but unfortunately their archive was destroyed in 1960 so they can't tell me much about it


----------



## Guest

I think it was issued to someone in the Army during the 2nd world war.

Rabbit


----------



## Paul C

Is there any way to track down more information from the markings?


----------



## strange_too

Paul C said:


> Is there any way to track down more information from the markings?


Watches G.S.T.P. Or G.S./T.P.

"Any collector of British issue watches will have several 19'" jewelled lever pocket instruments with their plated snap-on case-back engraved G.S.T.P. or G.S./T.P. Not uncommonly (and in a different style) some have also been later engraved with the name of one of the High Street jewellers. 'Bravingtons London', 4. I believe that practice to date from 1946-48, when the of Ministry of Supply sold off various surplus watches and clocks to a value exceeding Â£ 2.000.000. Opinions differ as to the meaning of 'T.P.' RÃ¶hner prefers 'Temporary Pattern'. My own preference is for Mr. W. P. Roseman's 'Trade Pattern'.

As carlier mentioned, the door had opened in 1903 to issue of watches "... of ordinary Trade Patterns...", but specific reference to Watches, G.S.T.P. Or G.S./T.P, was very uncommon in the literature I studied. Indeed, I remain uncertain as to which of the Swiss factories should be listed as suppliers of the movements. In supposing that the Â£ 3.664 spent overseas in Financial Year l936-37 was for G.S.T.P. Or G.S./T.P., the relevant report is not helpful. The entry reads: "Watches....Swiss. British supplies in excess of preference limits or unobtainable".

About all it seems safe to state here is, that Watches, G.S.T.P., 4, were collectively deleted from the 1954 List at February 3rd 1957, when Watches, G.S./T.P. branded Omega, Record, Cortebert, Lemania, Thommen, Recta, Buren, Doxa, Unitas and F.E.F. Were individually struck out, also.

However, bearing in mind that apparent discrepancies may be no more than the result of someone re-casing a movement, it seems worthwhile to mention that I have also encountered G.S.T.P, and GS/T.P. watches branded Damas (Beguelin), Cymy (Tavannes), Enicar (Fontainemelon), Helvetia (General Watch), Jaeger le Coultre, Montilier, Revue (Thommen) and Tissot (S.S.I.H.). In addition, of course there are also some American Waltham and Elgin pocket watches requiring explanation, whose only case-marking is a Broad Arrow, accompanied either by the movement number, or by a smaller secondary number, or by both. Movement numbers suggest a production in 1943 and 1944, but I have so far failed to trace any mention of them in my sources."

From BHI ( http://www.kilocycles.co.uk/photos/watch.htm )


----------



## Johnny Norfolk

Hello

I have an identical watch to this. It was my grandfathers the outer back case has worn off any letters with his lifetime of use. It keeps perfect time today and I still use it. The numbers on the inner case are 2467374.

Do you have any further details of its age etc. I know my grandfather had it from nwe but i dont know the year.

I think it is older than WW2 more like WW1.


----------

